# Neuer Filter für Schwimmteich



## max1 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich heiße Markus und bin neu hier.
Ich hab seit 3 Jahren einen ca. 30.000l Garten-Schwimmteich,der zu einem drittel bepflanzt ist.
Er ist den ganzen Tag besonnt, und an der tiefsten Stelle ca.1,4m tief.
Außerdem schwimmen noch ein paar __ Bitterling drin herum.
Anfangs war er Glasklar, aber seit vorigem Jahr schwimmt auf der Oberfläche eine art "Schlammkumpen".Diese steigen bei Sonne vom Boden auf und sind Morgens wieder unten?
Ich weiß nicht genau ob es sich um eine Algenart handelt, od ob es nur schlamm ist.
Generell hab ich kein Problem mit Grünen od. Fadenalgen, auch die Sicht auf den Boden ist immer da.
Hab das ganze vorige Jahr mit Kescher u. Schlammsauger gekämpft.
Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt einen 3 Kammerfilter mit Bürsten, Japanmatte und Zellolithgestein gekauft.
Nun meine Frage, denkt Ihr Ich krieg das mit den Filte in den Griff?
Oder war es eine Fehlinvestition und habt eine bessere Lösung
Hat jemend ein ähnliches Problem mir diesen Schwimmenden schleimigen grauen Klumpen.

Bitte um Eure Hilfe
Danke,
Max


----------



## axel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter*

Hallo Marcus 

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden :Willkommen2
Ich denke ne Fehlinvestition war Dein Filter nicht, weil Du ja auch ein paar Fische im Teich hast .
Ich hab hier schon mal etwas gelesen über Deine Algen , muß ich aber erst noch suchen das ich den Beitrag finde . 
Zumindest glaub ich das es Algen sind .
Stell doch mal Dein Teich mit Fotos in " Mein Teich und ich vor ".
Vielleicht hast Du ja auch noch ein Foto von den Algen .

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter*

hab schon etwas gefunden Marcus 
Schau mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19836/?q=Kugelalgen

Lg
axel


----------



## Kurt (19. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Max,

diese schwarzen Klumpen kommen bei mir auch vor, solange ich den Boden des Schwimmbereiches nicht vom Mulm freihalte.
Sie sind auch am Bodensee im Uferbereich und vor allem in niedrigen Häfen zu beobachten, wo Sonnenlicht bis zum Seegrund durchkommt.

Meine Interpretation dazu:
alles, was zu Boden sinkt und da bleibt verrottet mit der Zeit und wird zu MULM - vor allem Herbstlaub und abgestorbene Organismen während des Winters.
Wenn dann wieder die wärmere Jahreszeit kommt, dringt Sonnenlicht bis zum Boden und löst dort einen Prozess aus, der diesen Mulm nach Oben bringt. Kann sein, daß der Mulm mit Algen durchsetzt ist und diese durch mehr Licht zur Sauerstoffproduktion angeregt werden.
Kann auch Faulgas sein, das diesen Vorgang auslöst. Glaub eher, das eine löst das andere aus (ein geschulter Biologe wird das sicher besser wissen).

Als Vorbeugung hilft, den Mulm 2-3 mal jährlich abzusaugen und durch Einsatz eines geeigneten Skimmers dafür zu sorgen, daß Blütenstaub, Blätter usw.. keine Möglichkeit haben, zu Boden zu sinken. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## wp-3d (20. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter für Schwimmteich*



Kurt schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> 
> diese schwarzen Klumpen kommen bei mir auch vor, solange ich den Boden des Schwimmbereiches nicht vom Mulm freihalte.
> Sie sind auch am Bodensee im Uferbereich und vor allem in niedrigen Häfen zu beobachten, wo Sonnenlicht bis zum Seegrund durchkommt.
> ...



Hallo Kurt,

schön beschrieben, genau so sehe ich es auch.
Durch Sonneneinstrahlung im klaren Wasser wachsen Algen auf der Mulmschicht, diese produzieren Sauerstoff und bekommen somit einen Auftrieb.
Dieses sehe ich auch an meinem Teich, sobald die Pflanzen wachsen und den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen erledigt sich dieses Problem.
Bis da hin fische ich den Mulm mit einem feinen Kescher ganz einfach von der Oberfläche.


----------



## Jürgen E (20. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

dasselbe beobachte ich auch. Je nach Tageszeit produzieren Algen in der Bodenschicht Gasbläschen. Das führt dann dazu, daß durch genügend Auftrieb diese Schicht teilweise nach oben steigt. Diese "Klumpen" lassen sich dann gut abkeschern.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter für Schwimmteich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Ich teile mit Euch diese Meinung, aber bei ließen sie sich nicht einfach abkäschern.

Diese auftreibenden Mulmpakete zerfallen sofort, wie man sie mit dem Käscher berührt. Ich habe deshalb die ["Saug - Kübel(Eimer)methode"*] angewendet. Damit war eine vollständige Entsorgung machbar.

[*]= Kübel(Eimer) schräg unter Wasser drücken damit über eine Kante des Kübels das Wasser in den Kübel "gesaugt" wird.

Wie Kurt schon angemerkt hat > Skimmer verwenden um in den Teich fallendes Laub etc. sofort aus diesem zu bringen.


----------



## günter-w (21. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Max,
willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Dein Problem ist von Kurt perfekt beschrieben und nur durch reinigen mit einem Schlammsauger und einem guten Skimmer auf Dauer zu handhaben. Das war auch bei mir ein Grund nachträglich einen Skimmer einzubauen.


----------

